# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  العب بأي موقع مشهور انت تختاره ,,,

## OMAR KADDOUR

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 

تفضلو و شوفو هالموضوع الجميل يخليك تلعب في اي صفحة نت انت بتريدها من خلال الاكواد اللى رح قولها 
مثلا تدخل على اي موقع مثال WWW.HOTMAIL.COM بعد ما يحمل هتمسح العنوان كله يبقى مكان العنوان فاضي وبتاخد الكود و بتسويله كوبي وتحطه بدل العنوان

**********:document.body.*******Editable='true'; document.designMode='on'; void 0

عشان تلغي الحركات اللى انت عملتها في الموقع انسخ الكود و عملة لصق
**********:document.body.*******Editable='false'; document.designMode='on'; void 0

هذه الطريقة حلوة كتير يعني ممكن تحس نفسك مخترق كبير كتير خاصة و انت عم تلعب بموقع مشهور مثل هوتميل لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


طبعا الطريقة قديمة شوي و هية للضحك و الترفيه عن النفس*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة OMAR KADDOUR
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 

تفضلو و شوفو هالموضوع الجميل يخليك تلعب في اي صفحة نت انت بتريدها من خلال الاكواد اللى رح قولها 
مثلا تدخل على اي موقع مثال WWW.HOTMAIL.COM بعد ما يحمل هتمسح العنوان كله يبقى مكان العنوان فاضي وبتاخد الكود و بتسويله كوبي وتحطه بدل العنوان

**********:document.body.*******Editable='true'; document.designMode='on'; void 0

عشان تلغي الحركات اللى انت عملتها في الموقع انسخ الكود و عملة لصق
**********:document.body.*******Editable='false'; document.designMode='on'; void 0

هذه الطريقة حلوة كتير يعني ممكن تحس نفسك مخترق كبير كتير خاصة و انت عم تلعب بموقع مشهور مثل هوتميل لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


طبعا الطريقة قديمة شوي و هية للضحك و الترفيه عن النفس 





مشكور اخوي الكريم على مشاركتك .*

----------

